# Please keep Yoshi in your prayers!



## Yoshismom

I am taking Yoshi to the vet first thing this morning to leave him for 24 hours for an IV flush of his system :-( He is still in pain and he is flexing his abdomen muscles and resisting when you try to press so it is still coming from the GI tract :-(. To make matters worse, they took blood again yesterday to make sure everything was still looking good and he has a huge Hematoma that apparently continued to bleed? I dont know much about these things but it just worried me all night long. Blood was taken at 3:30 and there was nothing but the little scab at 6:30 and then by 8:30 it looked like this








I know it looks like a bruise from the picture but It was black and shiney and you could tell it was spreading.
At 10:30 pm it looked like this








and at Midnight it looked like this









He has bruised a little one other time in the past but It had never spread and gotten worse and darker as the day went by. Freaked me out to say the very least...


----------



## MChis

My goodness...poor Yoshi! I hope they're able to figure out what is making him feel so horribly & are able to make him feel better. That is very odd he got such an awful hematoma from the needle as well. We'll be thinking about you guys... 

How is Chibi doing btw?


----------



## michele

Hope all will be ok,poor Yoshi


----------



## Yoshismom

Chibi is fine. It took him awhile to have a bowel movement but he hasnt acted sick at all through the whole thing.


----------



## flippedstars

yikes! Oakley had a bad reaction to having blood taken there too...I wonder if its common? She itched at it so much she made it bleed and then the brusing got black and yellowish. Very weird, but I hope he's okay hun


----------



## cherper

Oh, I'm so sorry you're going through this. That would scare the daylights out of anyone. Will be saying a prayer for yoshi.  Keep us posted!


----------



## TLI

I'm so sorry Michelle.  I know you are worried sick. Bless his heart. I do hope that the IV flush gets him back in tip top shape. We are sending our best wishes, thoughts and prayers. The hematoma will probably heal up fine. They usually heal by themselves, but your Vet may decide to drain it. Please keep us posted. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Ivy's mom

Oh Michelle, thinking only good thoughts for little Yoshi. Please keep us posted Hun! So sorry things like this have to happen. Poor little buddy!

Lori


----------



## Brodysmom

So sorry to hear that Yoshi is still feeling poorly. I hope that the extra IV fluids will get him on the road to recovery! We are pulling for him!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas

Yoshi is in my prayers , keep strong little man xxxxx


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

hope he makes a good recovery


----------



## cprcheetah

Poor little guy. I hope he gets feeling better. Has the vet ran a Pancreatitis test on him (it's separate from normal blood tests) usually an in house snap test that you can have results in minutes.


----------



## Tanna

Poor Yoshi, I hope he is feeling better soon. I will kepp him in my prayers.


----------



## Adrienne

Awww Poor Yoshi! I hope they can help him feel better


----------



## tricializ

Prayers for Yoshi. I hope they figure things out quickly and he is ok and happy soon.


----------



## Reese and Miley

Poor Yoshi, you both must be feeling so drained. I hope you see a big improvement tomorrow. Will be thinking of him.


----------



## lynx8456

Oh My I am so sorry...I'll be praying that Yoshi makes a speedy recovery. Please keep us updated.


----------



## foggy

I'm so sorry you're going through so much! Poor Yoshi! Keeping you both in my thoughts and hoping for good news soon. x


----------



## lyndsey

aww poor lil guy
will say a few prayers for him..
hope he feels better soon...xx


----------



## Yoshismom

Thanks guys! Vet called and said that he is doing well and it appears that his little abdomen is softening up some so hopefully that is a good sign. Yes they did a test for the Pancreatitis. 

He didnt scratch at the Hematoma at all, in fact it didnt appear to be sore to him or he was so concentrated on the other pain that it didnt matter. It just did that on its on with him sleeping?


----------



## cprcheetah

The hematoma is basically when they were trying to get blood they punctured the vein wall and the vein bled out under the skin. It can take some time for them to appear. I hope he continues to heal.


----------



## Brodysmom

When they did tick titers on Brody last year when he had his eye problems, he had the same hematoma in the neck as Yoshi. It really looks awful doesn't it. And Brody's continued to spread until he had a huge purple bruise about 2 inches by 2 inches! Covered his whole little neck!! It didn't seem sore at all but it looked terrible. Especially since he has a little bald neck. So I know how frightening it is to see Yoshi's big bruise.

I hope he is feeling better soon. You must be worried sick.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

Poor sweetie. I hope he continues to respond well to th e treatment. Feel better Yoshi!


----------



## KayC

Poor Yoshi and you (((((HUGS))))) Hopefully he will be all better by tomorrow and you can bring him home. Please keep us posted. More prayers for Yoshi


----------



## TLI

I'm happy to hear little Yoshi is feeling some better.  We are thinking about you guys over here. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Ivy's mom

Just checking to see how little Yoshi is doing, and glad to see things are looking up for our little guy hope he is better to go home in the am!

Lori


----------



## smallbeats_m_all

OMG! i would freak! hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas

Hope little Yoshi is doing ok ((hugs from the Fizzy Chihuahua's))


----------



## Chiboymom

Hope that Yoshi is on the mend and able to come home soon.


----------



## Yoshismom

Had to do the IV flush and they thought everything was fine. He didnt make a peep there at the vets but as soon as I picked him up he started crying again and still does every time I move. They have checked everything and they say that if he vomits or has a lack of appetite then it could possibly be an obstruction (no vomiting and he has an appetite though) but nothing showed on xrays. They said that soft things do not show up on xrays. He is also still shaking a lot more and not himself, walking slow like he doesnt feel well. Tonight he is panting a lot more but not until after he ate? He is not one to pant unless we are outside in the sun, etc... I think this may mean pain. Any ideas on what could be going on?

I may take him in to have a barium run just to be safe??


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

I don't have any advice. Just wanted you to know we are thinking about you and have Yoshi abd you in our prayers. Feel better Yoshi!


----------



## Reese and Miley

Im so sorry Yoshi still isnt well. Has he been pottying normally yet? Maybe you should do the barium if he doesnt improve in the next day or two, just for your own peace of mind if nothing else. I wonder what could be wrong? Poor guy, and you must be worn out with worry now that he still doesnt seem to be himself after all the tests, time and treatments  Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## Bella Luna

Oh no! Poor baby!!!! I hope he is okay!


----------



## cprcheetah

It really sounds almost exactly like what Jakob (my westie) used to do when he had a disc problem in his back. Panting is a sign of pain, did they give him anything for the pain? Jakob would shake, pant, drool, cry, not move or move very very slowly, sometimes not eat, sometimes vomit, sometimes have diarrhea, it all depended. He had about 4 episodes of Disc Syndrome, so I got to where i could tell what was going on with him. Does he wince or cry if you push a little on his back in any place? Not just touch but a gentle push. Most obstructions will show up on an xray as there will be food/stool behind them especially where he's eating. Did they xray his back or just his stomach looking for diet/food/obstruction problems?


----------



## chideb

Michelle, please know you and Yoshi remain in my constant prayers. Like Trieste, no suggestions from me as I know this illness is way beyond my limited knowledge. I know you will go to any lengths to help Yoshi and our prayers will be with you.


----------



## Yoshismom

Thanks everyone and yes he is worrying me to death. It has been very strange as sometimes I almost think he is faking and then other things happen that let me know that isnt the case.

He is urinating fine and he had some good bowel movements for them during his flush.

He has panted in the past due to pain or discomfort so I am sure that is what is going on now. They had given him Reglan at first for the pain but he was very drunk and scared on it. We actually thought that he was just trying to get our sympathy and on and off I still think that. We didnt put him on any more pain meds as we thought everything was fine and wasnt sure that it was pain? He still cried out while on the Reglan.

We have pushed on his spine as where as everywhere else. Me and my vet discussed this and he doesnt feel like this is what is causing it. They did an xray of the whole side of his body and you could see the spine very good. You could also see the poo that was backed up but about to come out and a little gas bubble. 

With an xray you can see things that are harder as such as bone, etc... but softer things do not show up. We learned this the hard way with my GD he had swallowed a dish towel and you could not see anything in the xray so they thought it was pancreatitis but found out different once we treated him for that and then had to run the barium. 

He has only vomited one time and that was after the first vet visit when I had fasted him for 24 hrs and he through up bile.


----------



## cherper

I sure hope you can get to the bottom of this soon. I'm so sorry! My prayers are with you and sweet yoshi!


----------



## barefoot

How is Yoshi today?
Keep thinking about you guys


----------



## AC/DC Fan

Yoshismom said:


> Thanks everyone and yes he is worrying me to death. It has been very strange as sometimes I almost think he is faking and then other things happen that let me know that isnt the case.
> 
> He is urinating fine and he had some good bowel movements for them during his flush.
> 
> He has panted in the past due to pain or discomfort so I am sure that is what is going on now. They had given him Reglan at first for the pain but he was very drunk and scared on it. We actually thought that he was just trying to get our sympathy and on and off I still think that. We didnt put him on any more pain meds as we thought everything was fine and wasnt sure that it was pain? He still cried out while on the Reglan.
> 
> We have pushed on his spine as where as everywhere else. Me and my vet discussed this and he doesnt feel like this is what is causing it. They did an xray of the whole side of his body and you could see the spine very good. You could also see the poo that was backed up but about to come out and a little gas bubble.
> 
> With an xray you can see things that are harder as such as bone, etc... but softer things do not show up. We learned this the hard way with my GD he had swallowed a dish towel and you could not see anything in the xray so they thought it was pancreatitis but found out different once we treated him for that and then had to run the barium.
> 
> He has only vomited one time and that was after the first vet visit when I had fasted him for 24 hrs and he through up bile.


Glad to hear your baby is recovering. BTW, Reglan is a motility drug; not a pain reliever.


----------



## TLI

Is Yoshi any better? I hope to hear an awesome update.  We are still thinking about you guys here.


----------



## Yoshismom

He had a bowel movement but other than that he is still acting the same. I am hoping we will see enough improvement by in the morning to not have to run the barium.


----------



## KayC

Prayers for you and Yoshi.....hope he gets better soon


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM

Yoshi, you need to start feeling better. You have us all so worried. Healing prayers to you Yoshi!


----------

